# North Dakota Trip 2010.



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Hello. I am looking for some information as to where to start. Im not looking to steal anyones honey hole, or to bum a hunt or have anyone personally show me around. I understand that every hunter has their favorite spots, and Im not here to steal it.

I have a few questions, if you fellow hunters might ask. It is going to be me, my father, and 2 of my good hunting partners. I have read about the PLOT programs and everything. Question though, if there is a field where birds are feeding, and its not on the PLOT thing, do farmers mostly allow hunters, to hunt? Is it hard to get permission on private land?

I plan on coming the third week of OCT. I know birds usually depend on the weather, but is that a prime time? Im not looking at limiting out, but im looking at it to have fun, and hunt a new way. Im from Arkansas, and only hunt timber. Do you hunt mainly potholes, or fields? Do I need floaters, fullbodies, or both? I have both. 
Where might be a good starting point as for the location, to start? I prefer if someone might could say a town to start with, but I understand if you do not want to tell. 
That is all the questions I have as of now. Im sure ill have more if I can get some of you guys to reply. 
Thanks yall!!

By the way, Im new to the board.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Rooster, Welcome.
Last year was my first to Hunt Nodak and as I'm from Oklahoma I'm sure I had a lot of the same qustions that you do now. Good news, there is a ton of info to be had on this site just by searching and reading.

Most of the plots land (at least in my area) is just prairie so as far as field hunting plots youre better off finding a pot hole however if you want to field hunt you shouldnt have a problem getting permission as long as youre respectful and even if you do have trouble just find a place that isnt posted and hunt there. In Oklahoma that practice is pretty much un heard of so its pretty cool to be able to just drive around till you find the birds and hunt. As far as what to bring I would be as flexible as possible and bring both field stuff and water stuff, you never know where you might get on the birds. If you want to go light I would bring the field gear over the floating stuff just because IMO hunting a feild is so much easier than hunting water( another disovery I made when I moved here).

Now where to start? check out the ndgf web site for the Zone maps decide wich zone you want a license for and get ready go driving you wont have a problem finding birds. That being said 3rd week of oct depending on the weather you probably want to be in the central to SE part of the state.

Like I said only been here for 1 season and theres a lot guys on here that im sure have a far greater knowledge of the state than I do but I'm happy to help however I can, good hunting


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the site.Look at the sticky at the top for general information.The 3rd week of Oct can be good.....but also can be between local ducks and late migrators.If you are looking at the easiest hunting with the most varieties of ducks,the first week is better.Later migrants down from Canada may not be here yet.

As for where to go....Anywhere is good except for SW of the Missouri river and the Red River Valley.We do not post the name of towns here.....they will be XXXXX out.We have excellent water conditions statewide.The SE and Devils Lake areas have the most hunters.

Bring whatever decoys you like.Also a good pair of waders.A dozen or 2 floaters are enough.More if you plan on splitting up.For field hunting.....Canada decoys really attract mallards and pintails.For other species....water is the best.It is frowned upon here to hunt roost areas.Pick out smaller sloughs.

As for weather.....you could be breaking ice,hunting in an early snow event,or it could be warm.

If you plan on staying a week.....be prepared to eat a lot of ducks to stay under the possession limit.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

KEN W said:


> If you plan on staying a week.....be prepared to eat a lot of ducks to stay under the possession limit.


this is very important. have recipes ready and plan on eating a LOT of ducks. :beer:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Dont for the food dehydrator for making jerky fast. Spend the extra $ and a crane and swan tag.


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

So if the land is not posted, you can just hunt it regardless if you have permission or not?

On the potholes will I need a boat, maybe just a blow up tube?

I have seen videos where they hunt fields, potholes, are there sloughs also?

I know its where the birds are feeding is where I need to be, right?

I dont plan on hunting the roost. My goal is to leave here late one saturday afternoon, arrive at the SD/ND border promply around daylight, then scout all day sunday and hopefully find a field and get permisson. I will get a PLOT booklet sometime before then to look at some area.

I know it could be a hit or miss, but you would prefer central to southern ND at the end of OCT?

Sorry if im asking to many indept questions. I have never thought about the possesion limit but it does make sense. Just like anywhere else. I really do appreciate yall being straight forward with me. Im not here to take someone elses honey hole. I just wanna hunt something new.

Thanks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If the land isn't posted you can hunt it. But its always to track down the landowner if you can. Sometimes the landowners can point you in the right direction of more birds.

The potholes, you will only need waders, a dog is nice too. Most of the sloughs, either won't be deep enough or big enough for a boat.

Sloughs and potholes tend to be the same thing. Just don't hunt the roost.

Remember to pick up shotgun shells and other trash.

Have fun!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

remember. just because you make the birds into jerky doesn't make them legal to take back home. i think the law says one fully feathered wing must be attached. got talked to about this before. good luck and have fun.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

6162rk said:


> remember. just because you make the birds into jerky doesn't make them legal to take back home. i think the law says one fully feathered wing must be attached. got talked to about this before. good luck and have fun.


i question that, I was told by a north dakota game and fish that as long as the birds are "processed" they are not considered in your limit.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

GKBassplayer said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > remember. just because you make the birds into jerky doesn't make them legal to take back home. i think the law says one fully feathered wing must be attached. got talked to about this before. good luck and have fun.
> ...


I think it may be one of those laws that its up to the Warden to decide. I can see if they are processed that it shouldn't make a difference, but on the same hand, if you are travelling across state borders, then the birds should have a wing or a head.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

GKBassplayer said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > remember. just because you make the birds into jerky doesn't make them legal to take back home. i think the law says one fully feathered wing must be attached. got talked to about this before. good luck and have fun.
> ...


try getting that in writing...


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

GKBassplayer said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


incorrect. had this discussion with many wardens and fed guys there. totally wrong. possession ends when the bird hits your homesteads freezer.....that is located back in your homestate's freezer....not your temp rental/hotel in ND. you got a pile of sausage sticks or jerky you better eat it before you go crazy shooting more birds.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

does that mean i have to keep a wing on them when I eat them too or do I have to do a colon prep before I cross state lines. This law has to be more definitive. you could make a batch of jerky and plan on eating it before you leave and not get around to it or you have to leave early because someone in your hunting group got hurt had a MI etc etc.. so then you have to throw the jerky away because it would be over your limit. isn't that wanton waste then. what if you cook a bunch of it into chile and not get around to eating it? Very grey area here and maybe a NDGNF can get on here and answer it.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Once you reach your possession limit stop hunting and go home seems pretty clear to me


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

templey_41 said:


> does that mean i have to keep a wing on them when I eat them too or do I have to do a colon prep before I cross state lines. This law has to be more definitive. you could make a batch of jerky and plan on eating it before you leave and not get around to it or you have to leave early because someone in your hunting group got hurt had a MI etc etc.. so then you have to throw the jerky away because it would be over your limit. isn't that wanton waste then. what if you cook a bunch of it into chile and not get around to eating it? Very grey area here and maybe a NDGNF can get on here and answer it.


it's not grey area at all. if you shoot 12 birds. you better eat 6 before you even think about shooting 6 more. making them into a dehydrated piece food doesn't matter, they are still 6 birds. The ability to abuse that is the whole reasoning for the law. I could come out there and shoot 200 ducks with my crew and jerky 180 birds...i would have a cooler full of jerky. As a non-resident It's plain and simple illegal. Now if your resident, i believe you would be legal as you have processed it and its in your homestead and the law is working as intended.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

how do they know how many ducks are in a batch of jerky. is it by weight? or maybe if I mix my own beef in it then does it take on a new form? Look I understand some people come out there to just shoot and not partake in the full events of a hunt ie preperation shooting and EATING. I LOVE waterfowl eating and I always take home my 12 birds and eat another 30 of them while i'm there. Like I said before what if i make a huge pot of chile and use 6 ducks. then it sits in the fridge at our campsite. do i have to eat that pot before i can go shoot 6 more. i mean you get into the same thing with deer thats processed technically you can only have the given amount for your area. but what if i have 2 sticks of venison left over from last year and my limit is 5 deer that means i can only shoot 4 until i eat those last 2 sticks. how are they going to know?

rooster dave send me a PM if you want to know about hunting in nodak i'd be more than happy to answer your questions.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe its more about honesty and not raping the resources while you're visiting...just a thought :wink:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

templey_41 said:


> how do they know how many ducks are in a batch of jerky. is it by weight? or maybe if I mix my own beef in it then does it take on a new form? Look I understand some people come out there to just shoot and not partake in the full events of a hunt ie preperation shooting and EATING. I LOVE waterfowl eating and I always take home my 12 birds and eat another 30 of them while i'm there. Like I said before what if i make a huge pot of chile and use 6 ducks. then it sits in the fridge at our campsite. do i have to eat that pot before i can go shoot 6 more. i mean you get into the same thing with deer thats processed technically you can only have the given amount for your area. but what if i have 2 sticks of venison left over from last year and my limit is 5 deer that means i can only shoot 4 until i eat those last 2 sticks. how are they going to know?
> 
> rooster dave send me a PM if you want to know about hunting in nodak i'd be more than happy to answer your questions.


if you have 12 ducks in your possession and a whole bunch of duck sticks....you bet the LEO will figure out a way to write that ticket. Your leaving it up to his discretion. My suggestion to you is to never leave something up to the LEO to use his discretion because it will almost always never work out in your favor.

the reason why i know this is because one of my favorite friends in ND owns the local meat market. She is very clear on the law as it totally hurts her business as she would be the duck jerky king if the law was different.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

shiawassee_kid said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > how do they know how many ducks are in a batch of jerky. is it by weight? or maybe if I mix my own beef in it then does it take on a new form? Look I understand some people come out there to just shoot and not partake in the full events of a hunt ie preperation shooting and EATING. I LOVE waterfowl eating and I always take home my 12 birds and eat another 30 of them while i'm there. Like I said before what if i make a huge pot of chile and use 6 ducks. then it sits in the fridge at our campsite. do i have to eat that pot before i can go shoot 6 more. i mean you get into the same thing with deer thats processed technically you can only have the given amount for your area. but what if i have 2 sticks of venison left over from last year and my limit is 5 deer that means i can only shoot 4 until i eat those last 2 sticks. how are they going to know?
> ...


Shiawassee Kid is right, and as another NR (who happens to know the same meat market owner), what we do is keep a log of our birds harvested. Honestly, we write down what we shoot each day, AND what we eat in raw numbers of birds. Several years back one of our guys had canned a whole bunch of birds for his group of 8 hunters. We happened to be checked on our last day there by both state and fed officers. We were within our legal limit, and they appreciated the fact that we kept records, and didn't question our honesty. It helps that they know the landlord who we rent from, and have checked us several times over the years. But we can show the officer that record and at least plead our case. Better than saying "we turned about 20 gaddies into jerky in this bunch" or something like that.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Look, I never said I do these things i'm just thinking of scenarios that I'm sure come up. I follow the law to the T period. I dont' take more than i can eat or more than i need.

These are just questions that our group of guys have thought about. In my 7 years of going to Nodak I've ran into zero DNR officers and yet we still follow the rules of being a sportsman and a conservationist. Don't bring up the what if you get caught it shouldn't be about that it should be about being a true sportsman and following the laws.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Simply,you cannot process the birds here and then take them home.You also cannot have your limit if the fridge/cooler and eating some for supper.Same with fish.Us residents have to follow the same rules if away from home but still in ND.


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry the delay of a reply. I forgot my password, then I tried to reset it and it would never work. I appreciate everyones comments.
I am really looking forward to seeing "Gods great country". I have done some study and I will be around the Jamestown area, North to NW when I go.

I will be asking more info when time comes. Have a safe weekend!! 
Once again, Thanks!!


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Oh one more question?
Whats the chances of taking a drake redhead while in North Dakota??


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Real good!


----------



## Manitobawoj (Mar 24, 2006)

rooster-david, check your pm's


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys!! Yall ready for season? It cant get here quick enough, thats for sure!!

We have everything planned out. We will be leaving Arkansas Oct 16th and heading towards Jamestown, from there, well we dont know where we will go, but we plan on arriving in North Dakota sometime Saturday morning to start scouting and asking permission. We will then hunt Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Weds, and possibly Thurs. I have read about the zones, and what not and we will probally just buy the statewide license, just so we dont have to worry about staying in a certain zone. Is that a good idea??

I need a tip of advice, because this will be totally new to us. When you scout in the morning time, where do your birds typically go? Fields??

We have water spreads and field spreads ready to go! Just waiting on Oct 16th to get here!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This article will help.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/blindtips.php


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> possession ends when the bird hits your homesteads freezer.....


I'm not sure this is correct either.. My understanding is that possession limit is possession limit. Technically you are not supposed to have more than a 2 day limit in your home freezer either. Every once in a while you here about someone being busted and charged with overlimit (usually a charge added in combination with something else) stashed in their freezer. I don't think most wardens even think about enforcing that unless there is some pretty hard evidence of overharvest or other illegal activity.

I'd suggest picking up a Delorme Atlas of ND. It's basically a rough topo map of the state and shows most of the potholes and access roads. It will give you some starting points for scouting.

If you are going to hunt sloughs be prepared to bust cattails. In many areas you might have to bust through 100-200 feet of cattails to hit open water. Chest waders will be adequate on most water but it can get deep in places (particularly road side).


----------



## rased56 (Aug 30, 2010)

In Oklahoma that practice is pretty much un heard of so its pretty cool to be able to just drive around till you find the birds and hunt. As far as what to bring I would be as flexible as possible and bring both field stuff and water stuff, you never know where you might get on the birds. If you want to go light I would bring the field gear over the floating stuff just because IMO hunting a feild is so much easier than hunting water( another disovery I made when I moved here).

photo retouching


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Temp 41....

Everyone is correct.

So in your senerio of you have 6 birds in the freezer and 6 birds in a pot of chilli. You better not go out and hammer 6 birds before that chilli is gone. Otherwise you are in violation of the law.

Now with your deer stick question..... You shot last years deer and got it processed. Now you can go out and shoot what ever the aloted limit is in your area because it is a new year. Lets say you can shoot 5 deer a year (in some area's in MN you can). In 2008 you shot 5, in 2009 you shot 5. you can have 10 deer in your freezer with out eating a single one. Because you have possession tags for each animal. You can still go out and shoot your limit of 5 in 2010.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Buy the statewide license, money well spent.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Question when gifting birds to people that come to visit and want to take some home. How do you do this do you right a note saying that i had gifted so and so a certain amount of birds or how does it work? thanks for your help.

Wacker 44

Finish'em


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't know if this is 100% correct or not. But gifted birds also count towards your possession limit. Example you shoot 6 birds and gift them to a farmer. You go out and shoot six the next day. You are at your possession limit.

Like I stated I am not 100% correct or not on this.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I don't know if this is 100% correct or not. But gifted birds also count towards your possession limit. Example you shoot 6 birds and gift them to a farmer. You go out and shoot six the next day. You are at your possession limit.
> 
> Like I stated I am not 100% correct or not on this.


You are correct. Checked last year.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> I don't know if this is 100% correct or not. But gifted birds also count towards your possession limit. Example you shoot 6 birds and gift them to a farmer. You go out and shoot six the next day. You are at your possession limit.
> 
> Like I stated I am not 100% correct or not on this.


The daily bag limit and possession limits are not hard to follow and it amazes me how so many people struggle with it all the time. Simply put, a daily limit is exactly what it says!!!!! 6 ducks of various species and sex, 3 Canada geese etc.... Possession limit is what you can have total for all of your days afield hunting combined.

Removal from possession can be done by gifting or consumption and a few others, but these are the most common. The only confusion I see that can happen is people not understanding the difference between possession and daily bag!!!! Chucks comment and then echoed by blhunter only refers to daily bag. You cannot shoot six ducks give them to a farmer as an example and go out and _*shoot another limit in the same day!*_

It does however remove them from your possession limit and would allow you to go afield the next day! If you doubt me on this, simply contact the head of enforcement for the USFWS in Bismarck or even the national headquarters. This is not a hard thing to follow nor understand. To put it simply either eat them or gift them before you go afield again if you have two daily limits in your possession be it your home or hotel room!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you for clearing that up for Daily limits vs possession limits.

So the senerios people are asking are putting people over the limit.

YOu are on day three of hunting. You have six in freezer and 6 in crockpot. You better not go out and shoot 6 more because you will be over your possession even if you are going to consume the 6 in the crock pot once you get back. You will have 18 in your possession.

Now with gifting.... Again day 3 of hunting....You have six in the crock pot and 6 in the freezer you better not be going out and shooting 6 and taking them to a farmer. You will be over your possession limit once that first duck hits the ground.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Gifted birds are in the hunters possession till they are consummed.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

chuck,blhunter both of you simply need to contact the USFWS 701-255-0593 this should clear things up for you!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I did last year and what I took away is that until birds are processed they are under your possesion.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> Re: North Dakota Trip 2010.
> by blhunter3 » Thu Sep 02, 2010 5:23 pm
> 
> Gifted birds are in the hunters possession till they are consummed.





> Re: North Dakota Trip 2010.
> by blhunter3 » Thu Sep 02, 2010 9:35 pm
> 
> I did last year and what I took away is that until birds are processed they are under your possesion.


You cannot arrive at the first conclusion in any manner at all from anything they would tell you. The only way you could arrive at that is by not listening to what they said or asked one thing when you where thinking something else. I point this out, not to be insulting, but to avoid others from being confused when there really is no need for it. Get a clear definition of processed from them as well. I have been through this many times over the years and it seems until a person asks this direct question they assume things that are not correct.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for Daily limits vs possession limits.
> 
> So the senerios people are asking are putting people over the limit.
> 
> ...


That's right.....the same with fishing.I have had wardens tell me you better not have you limit in the cooler and some in the fry pan the night before you go home.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Again, I called the local game warden and he had me repeate how I understood it and it was birds are under the hunters possesion until their are consummed.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Again, I called the *local game warden *and he had me repeate how I understood it and it was birds are under the hunters possession until their are consumed.


The local warden should know the Fed rules, but I will ask you again does he know what the Feds determine as processed? Did he tell you that your belief that gifted birds remain in the hunters possession until they are consumed?

Call the right people! I know the wardens in that area and I am sure that Mark would not tell you that a gifted bird does not remove it from your possession limit!


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

So when i gift a bird it is out of my possesion. Now if the person that i am gifting the birds too dont have a liscence do they need something from me proving that i gave them the birds or do i just give them the birds? Thanks for clearing it up for me Ron.

Wacker 44

Finish'em


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Bl, from what I gather, you think that gifted birds are still in a hunters possession until they are consumed???

So, are you saying it's the hunters responsibility to stay in cotact with the person to whom you gifted the birds to, and not shoot anymore until that person has cosumed your gifted birds???? What if they don't eat them for a year, are you going to reclaim them back and eat them yourself? 

Ron is correct, regardless of what you've been told. Once gifted, they are out of posession, period. BUT, like said before, you can't double dip; shoot a limit in the morning, gift them, and go back that night to shoot another limit.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Wacker 44 said:


> So when i gift a bird it is out of my possession. Now if the person that i am gifting the birds too dont have a license do they need something from me proving that i gave them the birds or do i just give them the birds? Thanks for clearing it up for me Ron.
> 
> Wacker 44
> 
> Finish'em


By and large you can gift directly to a person if at their home. However if you are gifting birds to someone that has to drive or transport them to another location, tagging with species type and sex if needed( example hen mallard, vs gadwall) your name and license info. Keep in mind that those whom you gift birds to are also limited to possession requirements with the exception of processing or cleaning facilities! The info I will post states that consumption ends possession, not processing. Which is what I wanted blhunter to hear from the horses mouth. Granted most wardens are not going to come into ones home freezer and check things like pepper sticks or sausage, but that does not mean they cannot given a reason. When I use to do a lot more early season goose hunting I asked about this beings that one could have left over geese with a new season opening. Short direct answer was that they needed to be consumed prior. Where people run afoul of the laws seems to be when they are looking for a loop hole to continue to shoot more birds than possesion rules allow. Making them into jerky as an example. Thus the clarification a few years back in the regs was listed as consumption.

This taken directly from the proclamation!
20. Transportation and Storage
License holders must accompany their game, or parts thereof, during transportation. Except for legally gifted game, it is illegal to possess or transport another's game, or parts thereof, without the license holder accompanying or as otherwise permitted. No resident of the state may ship game, or parts thereof, out of state without a permit from the Department. A nonresident licensee may arrange shipment of, or personally transport, his/her game from this state. Game may be shipped by common carrier in receipt of proper bill of lading.

No person shall leave or store any game birds at any place other than that person's legal residence unless each piece of game is tagged with the owner's signature and address, date taken, number and species of game, and license number of the person who harvested the game.

Game may be gifted to another, however, nothing allows a person to exceed a daily limit. Any gifted game to be transported must be tagged with the above information and display sex and species identification as required. Termination of possession can only be accomplished by: (1) Gifting of legally harvested game, (2) by consuming the game.

No one may possess, store, transport or ship at any one time more than a possession limit of migratory game birds. No person shall ship migratory game birds unless the package is marked on the outside with: (1) the name and address of the person sending the birds, (2) the name and address of the person to whom the birds are being sent, and (3) the number of each species contained in the package. No person shall put or leave any game birds at any place unless the birds are tagged by the hunter with the following information: the hunter's signature and address, date taken, number and species of such birds, and small game or waterfowl license number. The above tag is required if the birds have been left by the hunter for cleaning, storage (including temporary storage), shipment or taxidermy services. No person shall transport migratory game birds belonging to another person unless such birds are tagged as required. Passengers in a vehicle that is transporting their birds are not required to tag their birds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ron Gilmore said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I called the *local game warden *and he had me repeate how I understood it and it was birds are under the hunters possession until their are consumed.
> ...


Didn't talk to Mark, I talked to another guy.

I can't believe we miscomunicated that much, but it is 100% possible. I just assumed that he would know the Federal rules, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## SBEII (Aug 30, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


Aint no maybe about it. Whomever you talked to either mis-understood you or is totally clueless. This is beyond believing that you would have to wait for your gifted birds to be consumed. :rollin: Common sense my man.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Birds count in your possecession until you eat them, so what would it be different with gifted birds?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Birds count in your possecession until you eat them, so what would it be different with gifted birds?[/quote
> All you needed to do was read the proclamation or you could have read my post where I pasted the section from the proclamation regarding this, but you do not seem to want to to do that so I will post it again below!
> 
> Game may be gifted to another, however, nothing allows a person to exceed a daily limit. Any gifted game to be transported must be tagged with the above information and display sex and species identification as required. Termination of possession can only be accomplished by:_* (1) Gifting of legally harvested game*_, (2) by consuming the game.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Can't believe that the Game Warden and I were that off. Oh well I learned something new. Finally some useful knowledge on Nodakoutdoors!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't jump on Blhunter too bad....

There are wardens both federal and state that don't know the laws regaurding certain area's too well.

I had a Federal warden tell me once that possession of a bird is taken once a guy gets out of his blind and walks over and picks up that dead bird. So he was telling me if I was hunting with 3 other guys. I walked out and picked up 6 birds if I picked up a 7th i would be over my daily possession limit. Then I told him he could bust every guide in the state for over limit. Because most guide are the ones getting and retrieving downed birds. Or the guy who owns the dog (if there is only one in a field). Yes this was a federal warden! This warden did not know that possession is taken once you leave the field. IE...back at a truck. So in the example of above....4 guys hunting one guy drives himself and the other three are in a truck. The 3 better not have a limit for the 4 guy in the truck, even though he is following right behind them. The ducks need to be in that truck with that hunter.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chuck I know, but the issue of possession and conversion of possession gets bantered about every year when it has not changed in a long time. Many states have possession laws that differ from the Feds by being more restrictive and some confuse upland with waterfowl. But all in all the Fed rules which is what ND follows have not changed for as long as I can remember.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

There seems to be people steering NR's to all lands not posted they can hunt. This is not true, if it is unharvested crops you can no thunt unless you have specific permission from the owner regardless if it is posted or not.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

As a ND landowner if you come on my land without permission sign or not you will be asked to leave, if you rut up my property or field I will call an officer over until we come to an agreement for payment for destruction of property. If you ask permission I will probably allow it and point you to other opportunities. There are alot of morons in this world, you need to let the locals know you are not one of them, if you aren't local and just show up on some guys land, it doesn't look good for you and frankly it is disrespectful. I'll tell you my pet peeve is when these guys set up right behind my farm house and blast away at day break, and wake me up. Man that makes me mad, and I will tell all my neigbors about it until they have no more land to hunt. Just use common sense and don't do things just because you think you can get away with it, there are alot of bad feeling held by alot of locals because of a few bad apples and I have seen posted land numbers increase quite abit due to them. For you guys who think, why don't you just post your land. Well, it's sort of a pain and people rip them down and they weathered and get blown down pretty much every year, I do post right around my house now it got to he point where I though one of my kids was going to get shot or take out a window. I would look at unposted land as and invitation to ask permission to hunt rather than permission to hunt, like I said I can't remember the last time I turned someone down when they asked permission, so good luck with your hunt and don't do stuff that you wouldn't want others to do to you, I think this duck season is going to be a pretty good one, keep your fingers crossed you get into the big flocks of migrators, it is an awsome sight, with all this cold air coming in early I've already seen a couple migrators show up.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Great Post... common courtesy goes a long ways in North Dakota.


----------

